# Bom fim de ano | Meio urbano; Ruas e avenidas de Natal: Pujança é o que define a Capital Norteriograndense



## Alvino Patrício (Nov 19, 2019)

*Ruas e avenidas de Natal no meio urbano, de uma maneira que possivelmente você nunca viu*

Quando a gente vive meio que no automático; passa batido tudo o que tem em volta. Por esse motivo resolvi fazer um compilado de imagens apenas das ruas e avenidas de Natal.

São mais de 100 imagens tiradas no Google Maps da melhor maneira passível. Espero que gostem :cheers:

*1. Tirol, Zona Leste de Natal*









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr

*2. Petrópolis, Zona Leste de Natal*









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr


*3. Zona Sul - Capim Macio; a maioria considera o 
ápice em Natal, Dificilmente irá encontrar em áreas padronizadas desse bairro imóvel por menos de 1 milhão, e pode beirar até os 5 milhões ou mais, pois tem alguns imóveis que chegam a tomar um quarteirão. 

As outras partes desse bairro sem ser algo mais padronizado o valor oscila entre 380 a 890 mil. É um bairro que respira qualidade de vida pois tem uma excelente arborização .*









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr

*Anel viário UFRN, Capim Macio/Lagoa Nova - Zonal Sul de Natal*









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr

4. *Lagoa Nova, Zona Sul de Natal [Vou mostrar áreas de Lagoa Nova que poucos conhecem, e outras já conhecidas]








Flickr*









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr

*5. Candelária, Zona Sul de Natal*









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr

*6. Barro Vermelho, Zona Leste de Natal*









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr


*7. Zona Norte de Natal, Redinha e complexo viário da Moema Tinoco | Ponte Newton Navarro; panorama de Natal*









Flickr









Flickr



















Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr









Flickr

BR 101 - Zona Norte








Flickr









Flickr


----------



## Alvino Patrício (Nov 19, 2019)

Algumas imagens ficaram bugadas, mas já corrigi, e simplifiquei mais os dizeres iniciais. Mais de 100 imagens fiquei meio confuso na hora de organizar as mesmas kkkkkk


----------



## joaoh (Apr 30, 2017)

tem que acabar com ruas calçamento de pedras e asfaltar pra valer as ruas, ai natal vai ficar ainda melhor.


----------



## Alvino Patrício (Nov 19, 2019)

joaoh said:


> tem que acabar com ruas calçamento de pedras e asfalta mesmo ai cidade de natal seria melhor ainda!!


Verdade amigo, concordo plenamente com você. Mas uma coisa reparei, parece que isso é característico de ciadades praianas, mas tem acabar mesmo.


----------

